# <form target="_blank"> ?



## Carrear (2. August 2007)

Hi Leute,

habe in mein Impressum einen Routenplaner von Web.de eingebaut. Das Problem: Mein Impressum ist einem einem kleinen Fenster, dass der User nicht vergrößern kann. Ich möchte gerne, dass der User bei Absenden des Routerformulars das Ergebnis (Also die Wegbeschreibung) in einem neuen Fenster sieht. Ich habe also im <form> tag target=_blank eingebaut. funktioniert im IE auch wunderbar, aber der Firefox Explorer öffnet nur ein neues Tab, kein neues Fenster. Wie könnte man dieses Problem wohl lösen?

Carrear


----------



## Gumbo (2. August 2007)

Dass dar Formular in einem neuen Tab und nicht einem neuen Fenster geöffnet wird, liegt vermutlich an den Browser-Einstellungen, dass eben alle neuen Fenster in neuen Tabs geöffnet werden sollen.
Umgehen kannst du das Ganze mit folgendem Schnipsel, ist aber dem Benutzer gegenüber nicht unbedingt nett:
	
	
	



```
<form action="" target="_blank" onsubmit="if(window.open('about:blank', 'wegbeschreibung')) this.target='wegbeschreibung'">
```


----------



## Carrear (2. August 2007)

Warum ist es "nicht nett" D) für den Benutzer?

Wenn ich es im FF teste funktioniert es leider nicht


----------



## Gumbo (2. August 2007)

Weil du ihn damit bevormundest, da du dich über sein vermutlich bevorzugtes Browserverhalten hinwegsetzt. Denn dass neue Fester in neuen Tabs geöffnet werden, hat sicherlich einen Grund.


----------



## Carrear (2. August 2007)

Also ich habe es bei mir nicht so eingestellt. Ich meine ich kann es ja auch so lassen, bei einer Fenstergröße von 550x400 wird er von der Route nur leider nicht viel sehen XD .


----------



## Maik (2. August 2007)

Carrear hat gesagt.:


> Also ich habe es bei mir nicht so eingestellt.


Aber ich beispielsweise


----------



## Carrear (2. August 2007)

Ja gut, aber das Impressum wird sowieso per JS in einem neuen Fenster geladen. Alles andere wäre unpraktikabel gewesen oder hätte einfach doof ausgesehen. Und wie gesagt: Der Benutzer könnte die Karte nicht mal sehen, wenn ich es in dem gleichen Fenster(chen) öffnen lasse.
Aber es funktioniert bei mir nicht so wie du es da oben geschrieben hast


----------

